# North Ga. Hear comes the Clampeds



## Hawg Daddy (Nov 7, 2008)

We'll be heading up thar around Nov. 25 looking to do some hunting I'll be camping at Trackrock CG.So any good spots to take my kids around them parts?Any info would be gratly appreciated I'd even trade info on some good hog hunting here in north florida.In middle Jan. we could even do a hog dog hunt ALOT of hogs last time I went we caught 7 Or could show you the woods and turn you loose makes me no never mind just need a place to go in Norht Ga. (BEAR would be nice)


----------



## north_ga fireman (Nov 16, 2008)

hey hawg daddy pm me i can give you you my cell i live in blairsville and show you where to hunt close to your campground very good chance of hog bear or deer all on public land


----------



## warrenmountain (Nov 18, 2008)

Bubba,

Were you able to open up that Google Earth map that I sent ya?


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Nov 22, 2008)

yes sir I've been real busy getting ready I finishing up or trying to today but I might take a brake and go hunt this afternoon.

pm semt N. Ga. Fireman


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Nov 30, 2008)

Would like to THANK everybody for the info hunted all the spots and ended up getting a hog but by cracky it was a mountain hog.lol I sure did appreciate all the info and hope to do it again next year that's if I can't find a job up thar.

Thanks Men Bubba ( I can e-mail a pic to someone I'm still not smart enough to post them on here.)


----------



## Jighead (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey HD, glad you had a good time. You are one up on me, I have yet to shoot a hog up here. Come on back to these mountains anytime.


----------



## warrenmountain (Dec 1, 2008)

Congrats on slaying Porky there Bubba! Glad you had a good time and enjoyed Trackrock. I'll be out there in two weeks with our Troop doing the Horsemanship Merit Badge. 


Send the pics to me and I'll post'em for you. keith_warren@windstream.net


----------



## warrenmountain (Dec 4, 2008)

*Trip Pictures*

Here is the writeup and pictures from his trip to God's Country that Bubba sent along this evening.

*******************************************

I also found this camp under a cliff off of fr 292 it was a good hike up there but fun. 

My son standing by a bear marking tree at the end of 292 

Then Thanks giving meal on the open fire.UUUMMMM


----------



## j_seph (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks like the clampets had a good time, how far did you have to walk for that hog


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Dec 5, 2008)

J seph It was every bit of 150 yards  UP HILL well it looked like it any how.lol


----------

